# January 2011 To Do List



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Happy New Year! 

The start of a new year always seems to me like a promise...that a magic fairy will wave her wand and this year will be different, better, more organized. My weight will melt away to my "goal weight" and stay there, my house will be perfectly organized, neat, tidy and all those little repairs made immediately, my garden bountiful and properly preserved for winter, and all the goat kids will be doelings, lol. Well, it could happen...

More likely, I will need to make that monthly to-do list and seriously WORK on eating less and start exercising more, organize my home, do the repairs and the daily chores, and spend a lot of time in the garden and kitchen. Don't know how to get the does to birth only doelings. 

So, I'm working on my list for the month and will post it a bit later. What's on YOUR list this month?


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

THIS WEEK -Go thru fridge and dehydrate any vegs that are languishing.
Make list and fill canned goods......if I find bargains.
Re -think storage area's for maximum capacity.
Try to impliment a "declutter" schedule.
For my own sake....I'm just making a week at a time list.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

That's great, TDD - if a week is what works for you, go for it!

I have a few things I have to get done right away, too. My smallest freezer was unplugged too long and defrosted. I've been canning meat, cooking whole chickens in prep for canning meat and then soup and broth, and I need to make raspberry jam. Both of the dehydrators are going, too. As long as I'm at it, I might as well finish getting all of my canners switched to weights from dial gauges, and get more of the food in the bigger freezer canned up, maybe get to the point where I can downsize to just one freezer.

So, my list:
1. Finish drying or canning up all the food from the defrosted freezer. *nearly done, need to cool and defat the chicken broth, then can chicken, broth, and "pet food"*
2. Fix the canners so they are all on weights and all of them open and close properly, replace any broken handles, etc.
3. Can up more meats from the other freezers.
4. Make raspberry jam.
5. Finish re-arranging the back room and take picture inventory, then write out the inventory as well. *rearranged back room and pantry, but still need to make an inventory*
6. Update the pantry inventory to account for last shopping trip. *done*
7. Clean out the fridges, both kitchen and barn.
8. Left hand carpal tunnel surgery January 13th.
9. Re-insulate the well head and pumphouse.
10. Call the well guy and try to get him out here to fix the water filter system and clean the iron sediment out of the pipes - I'm SICK of lousy water and no water pressure!
11. May need to replace the hot water heater this month.
12. Replace the dryer element.
13. Replace the lower element in oven.
14. Keep up on the daily chores around the house and place. *did for today*
15. If the weather allows, and I have help to do it, even out the shed trusses, get the plywood on the roof and 2nd story walls, and put on the roll roofing.
16. Get more exercise and watch what I eat - need to lose at least 5 of the 10+# I gained in Hawaii.  *did okay for the first day*

As usual, my list is long and ambitious. I tried to put lots of quick jobs on the list, for a little instant gratification.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Instant gratification ROCKS!!
I'll add more, but I am in the throws of a market garden kick off.. and I don't want to overwhelm myself. Planting seed trays, etc .Trying to take advantage of our mild weather I'm already in a dead run.
There is canning and jelly making in my near future......as well!! Need to make laundry soap......ya da , ya da !! lol!! gotta stop.....list is getting longer too quickly!!

Uh Oh!! I'm back already.......Went thru the fridge.....will need to can up babby carrots... forgot I had brought home a ton!
Also, I can believe, I forgot to repackage the meat I bought yesterday.....What a dummy!! Will do that today.....


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD, you sound busy! Tell me more about your market garden plans when you get a chance. 

I spent the whole day working on re-organizing and cleaning out the 2 back rooms I use for a pantry and storage, and finally finished up at nearly midnight! My feet are killing me, but I have a nicely organized pantry, newly "built" shelves all down one side of the storage room, and a fairly clean and organized house, now that I've put everything back into storage. I didn't do an inventory, but at least I organized and stored the stuff. I'll be going back through the contents of the totes later to decide what stays and what goes, and will inventory it then.

I canned up the sausage and the lamb stew meat, cooked up 4 chickens and am making broth to can the meat with, as well as canning separately. I dehydrated all the vegies and the meat from a couple of the chickens, and am looking at the frozen vegies in the other freezer to see what I'd like to dehydrate next! I tried to change out the vent tube, but couldn't find the right wrench (need to sort tools again, it seems), so I'll work on it tomorrow. Right now, I'm too tired to do one more thing. I'm sitting in my little beddy-bye, with my laptop, just finished chicken and dumplings, and am waiting for my feet to stop throbbing before I call it a night. I love it when I get a great day's work done.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Out in the garage area this morn.....I've been planting seed trays since about 2 a.m. 
Adjusting lights, heat mats and insulation barrier set-up, etc. This will be on-going on my list.

Going to the "tax man cometh", sale at my local nursery today. 40-60% off. This is when I buy the BEST quality tools, row covers, hoses,sprinklers for a pretty decent price. Also, sometimes, I can pick up left over seeds for a few cents.*DONE*
Will start another load of carrrots in a bit.... don't want to wake DH, banging in the kitchen....he has not been feeling well.( Kidney Stones), ugh! 
*****Today is the day Ladycat said to buy extra Sunday papers......5 coupon inserts?? I think she said.*******PICK UP EXTRA SUNDAY PAPERS*****
Should be lots of cardboard laying around... Christmas discards....see what I can scrounge to put out in my garden.*DONE*
Got meat re-packaged - *Done*


----------



## mothernature (Aug 22, 2010)

1.Get rid of JUNK I'm not using, why do we keep so much stuff?! I'm going to thoroughly clean my utility room, it has the most junk in it!!! Also hitting the storage sheds!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been painting and cleaning at the farm-house. The bedroom and living room are finished. The first coat of primer is on the kitchen/dining room and in the hall way.

Each day that I go out there, I am taking a load of the things that I will not be using daily.. I am starting w/ my crystal and dishes.. That way, I am able to be more careful w/ them! ANDDDD I am hauling a load of things I do not need/want or can't use to the recycle/dump/ or Goodwill! 

We put up the new ceiling fans, exterior lights and the carpet is in! Bathrooms are clean and ready for items from the old house... 

The next three months are going to be so busy... BUT I feel really good about it... Even excited... LOL Here is to a busy and productive Jan...


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

my list is kind of short this month 
1 start on homemade items for Christmas 2011
2 finish up 1 quilt top each month using the blocks from swaps
3 finish up the family history books for all three kids make copies of pictures and stories to put in them
4 finish up the denim quilts from DH jeans for the kids and if there are any left me ( this has been a year since I started them as I couldn't handle working on them just too many feelings/memories)
5 inventory food storage (pantry, freezers,fridge)
6 plan meals using up the food storage
7 can up some more beans and meat possibly some stews depending on inventory list from # 5
8 keep up with daily house work (possibly start flylady again)
9


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OH Pauline!! Look at you!! You are already starting on Christmas gifts for 2011:bow: ( I AM NOT worthy)!!

Loaded upon row covers at sale yesterday.. got a couple of new hoses, 10 soaker lines and fittings a whole slug of 2010 Seeds!!! *DONE*
Think I'm gonna research "drip line" today...It's supposed to be far superior to drip hoses. A penny saved.....
Canned ALL Carrots, dehydrated Celery and onions, vaccuum sealed and in Mylar - *DONE*
Did a bit of inventory re-arranging and dusting in Pantry -*DONE*
Going out to plant seeds in a while and check on growing conditions.
Look for cardboard,again today.
Gather junk and old mail get it shredded for the garden paths. ( update* DH voluntered to do this) heehee!!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

TDD
if I don't start now won't get it all made we are going to try to have a homemade Christmas at our house and my sister is doing the same so that means i start now to get everyone at least one gift made by mid year as we have 5 in our house and she has 2.5 as her boy is going to college and dating so not sure where he will be in 12 months


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

WOW.. Pauline --aren't you a smart little lady!! I thought I did well by starting in Oct... Can't start this early-- LOL--I would make it, store it and forget where I put it.. 

TDD, I need to start shredding my paper for the garden/worm bed etc.. 

Mother Nature, I need you to come help me get rid of JUNK!! SO hard for me...Thank goodness our oldest is going to help us.. I think it's easier when it is someone else's junk...LOL


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Working all day on Tues.... will bring home a BIG load of cardboard and paper feed bags... and maybe a 5 gal free bucket!! Gather! Gather!!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I am gave notice to my outside the farm employer and will be back on the farm fulltime again as of the 31st. I am attempting to remember all the stuff I used to get done when I was working exclusively on the farm three years ago. 
1. listing what needs to be done daily, weekly, twice weekly, monthly, and twice monthly. 
2. running out of jam, need to make more from the fruit I froze last summer when I did not 
have anymore time to can anything.
3. clean out the guest/junk room so i have somewhere to put the sewing cabinet and supplies.
4. plan the garden and get going indoors at least on the lettuce and spinach-hungry for fresh
5. I have a basement that has been calling my name to declutter for about five years.

shoot that's enough for now! number 1 will keep me busy for the nest couple days...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Trish - GOOD FOR YOU!!!!
Looks like you are off to a runnin start!!
Welcome home!!
I was eyeing some Dandelion Blossoms, just yesterday for jelly. ( we've had a few days of warm weather), they are poking their heads up!

Out planting more seed trays for market garden this early morn. Working outside the farm today.....won't be able to get much done here today... Oh! well! I'll worry about that tomorrow.............


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Got the chicken canned, but the broth needed de-fatted AGAIN, so it's back in the fridge for the night. Ended up with 4 quarts of "pet food", that I'll take the broth from when I feed it out (canned it with straight water), and 4 wide mouth pints of chicken in broth. Have 13 jars of broth in the fridge. The dehydrated chicken filled a quart jar and a 1/2 pint jar that looks nice enough to enter in the fairs this summer. I have leek tops, green peas, and stir fry vegies in the dehydrators and more lamb stew meat and chicken thawing. I'll probably add more beef and pork to the canning project tomorrow, and I need to make jam. My kitchen is in order again, and after I spilled water all over the kitchen floor, I ended up damp mopping the entire house with the wet, raggy, old towel. No sense in letting an opportunity go to waste.

I'm nearly done with the project I added to my list - cleaning the wax for future candle making sessions. I've been melting wax and pouring off the clean wax into Folger's cans for 2 days now, and tomorrow (well, today, actually) I will be able to finish it up, I think. The nasty bits and dregs will be used for firestarters, so nothing goes to waste. I had to break up the old 3 wick candles with the hatchet - the wax was flying all over the place, lol. Good thing the floors were clean, since I had to sweep up wax from 4 rooms! 

Every day has brought me closer to having a really nice, company ready home. If I could just get the laundry done, I'd be in good shape. Since it's frozen outside, I can't use the wringer washer. I think I'll be hauling laundry to my bff's house next weekend...I can hand wash undies and socks, but sheets, towels and the like are a little more difficult, especially with my hand still healing. At least the dishes are done, the floors are clean and so is the litter box, the pantry is organized, and we have a good supply of wood in the house for the stove. I even think I've figured out how to use the new-to-me old roaster as a wood stove top oven, as the lower element went out in mine and I've had to order one. The roaster has a pan that sits inside of the bottom - I figure that if I raise that pan up a bit on tiles, I can set my baking dish in it and try my hand at baking in it. That's on the to-do list for tomorrow, too.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm here, and ready. Here goes nothing:
1. Get seeds and bushes ordered.
2. Install PedBasic on my computer.
3. Paint barn, garage, fence, planter tubs.(Weather permitting)
4. Trim fruit trees, grapes, nanking cherries.
5. Plant blackberry vine tips so they will start new ones for spring.
6. Mulch and rabbit poo in the garden.
7. Fix new garden fence to double as a trellis.
8. Practice on my quilting machine.
9. Finish some more unfinished quilt tops.
10. Make hubby some new welding caps.
11. Fix old fridge into a cold frame and plant some lettuce and greens.
12. Get a load of rich dirt (from a friend's house) to fill new planter tubs.
13. Build a hen setting/hatching/growing pen to hatch more eggs this spring and protect them from cats and predators!!(With my new battery powered skill saw hubby got me for Christmas!!)
I know there is plenty more, and 13 is not my favorite number, so if I think of more, I will add it on later.
MGM, sounds like your surgery was a success, great!!
Marilyn


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow!! Ladies... We are lookin GOOD!!

Out planting trays, again for Market Garden.

Major Fly in the ointment .......... We are supposed to have Arctic weather next week.....0 degrees....Hey, We Don't do that here!!
So, I will have to figure out how to keep my garage warm(er) during that time frame. Brainstorming that one!! YIKES!! This one is now my TOP priority. It could wipe out my whole garden.:grumble:

Also, will have to make sure all hoses are disconnected, again, extra feed on hand, etc.
Checking on additional soil enhancers , straw etc, and shopping for best prices.
Brought home a good load of cardboard, yesterday. Also, scored a FG/5 gal bucket, with 2pints of Honey still in it!!!
Making time this weekend to go to the gun range and "keep in practice.'
MGM - Glad you are accomplishing so much.... My GF, just had to do the same thing, cause of a flipped breaker......She was really whining...I told her....you need to learn how to do home canning! She just rolled her eyes...... Oh well, .....You can lead a horse to water......:grit:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

January To Do List, 2011

1. Financial Peace University.
a. Get finances in order, top to bottom.
b. Start living below our means.
c. Pay of all Debt.
e. Save for summer projects

2. Find a second job.
a. Something that can help me accomplish #1, in double time.

3. Inventory Preps
a. create, and fill out excel spread sheet

4. Rethink my storage shelves.
a. build sturdy shelves out of wood.
b. build can rack
c. seek advice on room design

5. IF IF IF we get a 60 degree day
a. finish cleaning up garden area.


When I accomplish a task, I will come back and mark with a smile, what I have done.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Spent most of yesterday, gathering insulating materials for our predicted cold snap.....got to make sure seedings make it thru for my market garden. I will be scurrying around to get this accomplished, in the next few days. Failure is not an option!!
AGGGGGGGGGGGGgghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

Well, I was right. I missed some things. Yesterday I did get the fruit trees and bushes pruned. But I also picked up all of the walnuts from the driveway so I can crack some and bring them in to pick out. There was a 55 gallon barrell full. I also need to trim the old goat's hooves, they are really bad to grow out on her. It is supposed to be really pretty again today, before the bottom falls out on Saturday, but I don't have my paint yet, (gotta wait for a check), so will keep busy with other outside things for a couple more days before I have to move back inside.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi, all! Congratulate me - I got ahold of my well guy (almost impossible to do) and he is supposed to be here tomorrow morning around 10am to work on my filter system! :happy: :happy: My water flow is practically just a trickle, compared to what it should be, and my water is horrid - orange. Hopefully, after tomorrow morning, I'll have all the nasties out, great pressure and clear enough to wash even my lights and whites in the automatic washer. Then I need to have the hot water heater flushed (that I can do myself) and maybe, just maybe, I'll have hot water that doesn't spit air and blow sediment all over the sink. I'm looking forward to a real, hot shower with pressure. Did I mention I'm excited about this, lol? With any luck, I can mark #10 off the list. Now to write down the model numbers on the dryers and the oven, and order the heating elements. I'm on a roll!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

TDD - do you have a propane buddy heater you can use in the garage? They aren't terribly expensive, especially considering they can save your seedlings. Other options...how many kerosene/oil lamps do you have? They can be put close to the plants and throw off a pretty good amount of heat. Along with insulation, they could make the difference between keeping the seedlings alive or not. Last ditch thought? Can you bring them inside the house for a few days until the temps moderate? I just hate to see all your hard work go to waste.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM - I do have a propane heater. I have already lugged it in the garage.I also have several of those radiator - looking oil heaters staged. The house is already full of seedlings... so,no more room in the inn;(. The garage and door is already insulated. I have all the heat mats staged and extra burlap, row covers, tarps, etc. I also have greens in the ground outside, I have to protect. Bought a ton of straw and I will be in high gear implementing damage control. The garage, I have is a 4 car deep 2+ car wide.... Nice area, but no heat source. I can only do my best..... Sigh.
Good luck with your well!!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

I have been MIA for awhile! I was sick almost all of December. In fact, I spent Christmas Eve like this: Put some presents under the tree. Run to the bathroom to vomit. Fill a stocking. Vomit. Fill two more stockings. Vomit. Assemble ridiculously complicated tent toy. Vomit. Say screw it and lay down on the couch. Make DH finish getting the presents under the tree... Vomit.

I am finally well again. I'm almost done putting the Christmas decs away. Here's my deliberately modest list as I'm still weak:

1. Built soap-making area in basement.

2. Paint kitchen island and trim.

3. Organize office.

There. Good luck to the rest of you


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Red, I'm glad to see you back - sorry you've been so sick. Are you expecting?  Ulcer? Long lasting flu? Gallstones/pancreatitis? The RN in me is concerned.

Well, he was a couple hours late, but my filter system is being worked on as I type. :bouncy: I'm so excited. Now if I can figure out how to get the iron out of the dishwasher intake, I might even have a working dishwasher again. I won't know what to do with myself if I can do dishes and laundry without a lot of manual labor, lol.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OoooooH Red. Sorry you have been feeling so bad. Welcome back!!
MGM - Sorry about the rusty water. Good Luck, hope he can fix it for you!! Still wageing war against the coming Arctic blast threating my market garden.. wish me the best!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

New house --Pantry at the new house is clean! Everything washed down, new shelf paper on all the shelves.. everything is organized, canning jars washed and waiting for garden goodies.. Carried two loads of dishes out there---took 7 huge bags of trash away..


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow! What a day, I had yesterday!
Record Cold Front looming and is a threat.
Finished fortifying seedling area...... fingers crossed - *DONE*
Picked up more feed and had propane 5 tanks filled.
Purchased and installed new faucet "socks" and covers. Detached garden hoses.
Topped off our 3 vehicles with gas.
Tested generator......made sure gas cans were full.
Pumped rain catch barrels into holding tanks.
Brought dry wood closer to house and a couple of arm loads inside.
Gatherd lanterns and fashlights....... Other than cold... losing power is our biggest threat. We have natural gas.. I can cook.
Went to Walmart, picked up a few things.
Went to MIL, Did her hair. Took her to lunch, filled up her auto and sorted her meds, made sure she had everything she would need during the nasty spell.
Got all laundry done and bed linens changed at her house and mine.
Dinner for DH was just scraps.... I was pooped!
Also, picked up some more seedling starter medium..... I may try to plant a few more trays today.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

TDD you are on over-drive.. We are struggling w/ this cold weather and now they are predicting 4" of snow topped w/ ice for the next two days.. Been filling our tanks, purchased more animal feed.. and fillesd the truck up... Generator was checked last week..and we have huge load of wood under the carport. Washing all the quilts/blankets. I have already decided that I will spend the next two days cleaning out closets and deciding what I will take to the new house..


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

1. Still working on MIL house (she moved to asst living in Nov.) but her granddaughter is supposed to come next wkend. This should really help as she is taking lg furniture.
2. straightened up high storage ...have a box for ARC
3. sorted thru some old baby things (son is 23!)
4. finished 2nd table runner for xmas...I found material I had at xmas & made 10 table runners for gifts...my plan is to finish one per week so they are done by spring
5. have one quilt to finish, too


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, Thank goodness, out forecast is supposed to be warmer( still very cold). Snow , Ice and wind right now.....but no single digit temps!!! WOOHOO!!

*THIS WEEKS LIST*
Got a contract for some sewing, I will be working on this week, so I guess that goes on my list.
Being extra vigilant, about watching heat in garage... so far.....so good.
Realized, I was lower on Flour, than I thought....LDS order is in order......will try to do a list and go no later than next week.
We did get a good bit of heavy rain. I will have to pump water in to holding tanks before they freeze solid. UGH!! *BRRRRRrrr DONE* I MUST keep all the water I possibly can, for the garden.
Working on Thurs. Will be able to snag a bunch more cardboardand grain bags.
I am going to start looking for a big pump...I will have to use water from our lake this summer for the water source, but I will have to pump it uphill!!
I still need to research drip tape.
I will continue to start seedlings daily.
Made Chicken and Dumplings yesterday.... so, leftovers today. Should be able to get more sewing done, by not stopping to cook. Taco Soup in Crockpot... should also be good for a couple of meals.
Extra trips to check feed and water due to the extreme cold.

DW Don't tell me, you are also already sewing for Christmas 2011!!! You Ladies Rock.....

Everyone have a great and warm week!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

January To Do List, 2011

1. Financial Peace University.:happy:
a. Get finances in order, top to bottom.
b. Start living below our means.
c. Pay of all Debt.
e. Save for summer projects

2. Find a second job.
a. Something that can help me accomplish #1, in double time.

3. Inventory Preps
a. create, and fill out excel spread sheet

4. Rethink my storage shelves.
a. build sturdy shelves out of wood.
b. build can rack
c. seek advice on room design

5. IF IF IF we get a 60 degree day
a. finish cleaning up garden area.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Queen - You and I sound like twins the last couple of days...I am not moving... but, the cold weather, snow and ice has me in a dead out run..... Take good care!!

MGM - Where are you?????


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm here, I'm here! Time for an update on the list, I guess...

1. Finish drying or canning up all the food from the defrosted freezer. *done, and working on the other freezers now*
2. Fix the canners so they are all on weights and all of them open and close properly, replace any broken handles, etc. *fixed a handle, can get them all open and shut with help from Abby, but still need to change out vent tubes so I can use weights on the other 2 Presto canners. Need to call extension office and see about testing gauge on AA canner*
3. Can up more meats from the other freezers. *ongoing process, making progress on it*
4. Make raspberry jam. *should go do that - totally forgot it was on my list*
5. Finish re-arranging the back room and take picture inventory, then write out the inventory as well. *rearranging done, still need to make an inventory of back room contents*
6. Update the pantry inventory to account for last shopping trip. *done*
7. Clean out the fridges, both kitchen and barn. *semidone*
8. Left hand carpal tunnel surgery January 13th. *still scheduled*
9. Re-insulate the well head and pumphouse.
10. Call the well guy and try to get him out here to fix the water filter system and clean the iron sediment out of the pipes - I'm SICK of lousy water and no water pressure! *DONE, DONE, DONE* :happy:
11. May need to replace the hot water heater this month. *need to flush tank and see if it gets rid of the iron deposits*
12. Replace the dryer element. *ordered*
13. Replace the lower element in oven.*ordered*
14. Keep up on the daily chores around the house and place. *doing well on this one so far*
15. If the weather allows, and I have help to do it, even out the shed trusses, get the plywood on the roof and 2nd story walls, and put on the roll roofing.
16. Get more exercise and watch what I eat - need to lose at least 5 of the 10+# I gained in Hawaii. *sigh...working on it, but not hard enough*
17. Melt down old candles, separate out clean wax for later candle making, make firestarters with dirty wax. *done, done, and done*
18. Order solar lighting for home emergency use. *done*

So, I'm waiting for a few parts, have the laundry and dishes all caught up, and wonder of wonders, I can wash my clothes at home again. I can't believe the well guy actually showed up and I now have clean, clear cold water. The hot water is still rusty, from all the build up in the tank...If it doesn't clear with a good flushing, I'll need to get a new tank. After spending nearly $500 getting my sick dog healthy again, adding a new hot water heater is going to be a little bit of a pinch. I should get a call tomorrow letting me know what time my surgery is going to be on Thursday, and will decide then whether I need to drive down tomorrow or the next morning.

Notice I added a couple of things so I could mark them done, lol. 

My thoughts are with all of you struggling with the ice, snow and freezing temps. We are a little milder - we had snow on the ground earlier, and now it's turning to rain and is forecast to be cold rain for the next week or 2. Brr. Makes me thankful for every degree above freezing when I think of your poor little seedlings, TDD!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

MGM- Seedlings are hangin tough!! I did have to turn on an additional heater this a.m. The temp in there had dropped more than I anticipated. We are cold- bitter cold for our area. I am not enjoying feeding my stock and flocks right now....I can't imagine bearing this for months on end, like some folks do!! Our wind chill is ABSURD!!
More farm drama... My geese stayed in the lake( I guess they thought the water was warmer), got theirselves ice-locked out there and were afraid to walk on the ice to come eat. They are carrying on like crazy right now......when it gets daylight, I'll go try to coax the fool things!!
The upside is 65 degrees is forcast on Sunday....Welcome to Texas...
I am so glad your doggie is doing well. I guess you will have surgery.....tomorrow. Of course, I am wishing you just the best results with that..
Sure hope that iron flushes out.....my past experience....I had to get a new water heater..
Our Legendary Stock Show and Rodeo starts this weekend.....I may have to escape for a few hours and partake. The only thing.... those anceint cavernous cattle barns, will be FREAKING FRIGID!! 

Other than that, I need to be working in the garden-PERIOD.

BTW, Tell Abby I am so proud if her, for stepping up and helping you so much!! 
I am so off my game, right now.....Still sewing, working tomorrow, who knows after that!!
Everyone stay productive..I'm gonna light the fireplace, now....and get a hot cuppa


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok, everyone--Pull back you foot and get ready to kick my rear--into gear! LOL Haven't done much of any thing the last days! I am not a 'winter person' .this snow and ice has got me down... trying to get motivated and do something/anything.. TOO many things to do and I have no energy to do them... So-getttttt readddddyyyy, gettttt setttt --KICK!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

KICK KICK KICK!!!! KICK! and KICK!! ( with love)

Actually, I understand. Us warmer natured folks, have a hard time with this lousy weather!!


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

RedTartan said:


> Here's my deliberately modest list as I'm still weak:
> 
> 1. Built soap-making area in basement. *10% progress. Going to need DH's help to make a place for my soap to cure that's rodent proof.*
> 
> ...


There's a small update. Really glad I'm still well. Knock on wood.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Red - Glad you are still feeling well.
Still doing battle with our Arctic blast......:viking:
It hasn't won just yet!! 
Worked off the farm, today.... so.... did not accomplish anything today, other than bring home cardboard and grain bags to put in garden. That's about it! 
Still working on sewing project.....will be working on that tomorrow.
Weather forcast for the weekend, now has us not as warm as I hoped and now... we have rain coming again. So...I'l have to re-think my weekend project(s). Wah!!

MGM - Thinking of you! Hope your surgery and recovery goes very well.
Hope everyone is staying on task:goodjob:


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

update on my list for this month 
1 start on homemade items for Christmas 2011started got 1 cut out and ready to sew
2 finish up 1 quilt top each month using the blocks from swaps
3 finish up the family history books for all three kids make copies of pictures and stories to put in them
4 finish up the denim quilts from DH jeans for the kids and if there are any left me ( this has been a year since I started them as I couldn't handle working on them just too many feelings/memories)jeans are almost all cut have 3 pr left to do they are almost new so shouldn't be too hard to cut up i think cutting his favorites up was hard for me:sob:
5 inventory food storage (pantry, freezers,fridge)started also thinning out items that got to back of cupboard and expired 2 yrs ago ugh:grumble:
6 plan meals using up the food storage
7 can up some more beans and meat possibly some stews depending on inventory list from # 5
8 keep up with daily house work (possibly start flylady again)kitchen is being kept up as well as basics in front room and bathrooms:baby04:


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, 
1. I have gathered 25 books-- (the used book store gives you credit for book trade -ins), 

2. Pulled out 25 pr of my dh's pants (he hasn't been able to wear them in yrs.. They are going to his good nephew who is over a foot shorter than he is BUT the pants are in prefect conditionand he has a lady who will hem them for 1$ each pair.. )

3. Have gathered two huge boxes of old glasses/dishes/vases--that the junk store wants to purchase!!

Gotta get rid of so much stuff.. Been here 27yrs --oh Dear Lord, what you 'collect' when you don't move often...


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, We arefinallyabove the freezing mark! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!
However, light rain is falling... so no garden work, after all.( better than snow and ice)
Seedlings ( 12 Thousand, so far ), are looking good. Thank goodness!! Been out there for about 5 hours tending and adjusting and cooing!! Starting new trays every day.*in constant progress*
Continuing to do custom sewing today..... since the weather is dripping! 
Working off the farm Monday, so week will get off to a slow start.
DH has been shredding junk mail, old files, etc, for garden....I finally had to ask him to stop......The constant, seemingly endless, noise was on my last nerve and I could not concentrate on sewing!! LOL!! ( So, that chore is *still in progress.*
Need to go back to Feed Store today.......really used a lot of feed during this cold snap.
Boy, to be so busy, I sure don't seem to be getting much finished!
Oh well..onward.
Everyone have an awsome and productive day!!

OOOOOOOOOOh! I just heard on the news, that one of my usual grocery stores will be closing.....that means, they will have going out of business sales...... gonna try to snag as much canning/sure gel, spices, etc. Happy and sad about this news... There goes my ...close to me store. Now, I will have to drive futher, rats!!


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

update on my list for this month 
1 start on homemade items for Christmas 2011 started got 1 cut out and ready to sew
2 finish up 1 quilt top each month using the blocks from swaps
3 finish up the family history books for all three kids make copies of pictures and stories to put in them started on them making copies of pictures for the books and started filling in the pedigree charts and family group sheets
4 finish up the denim quilts from DH jeans for the kids and if there are any left me ( this has been a year since I started them as I couldn't handle working on them just too many feelings/memories) 3 Tops put together now to tie them :angel:
5 inventory food storage (pantry, freezers,fridge) started also thinning out items that got to back of cupboard and expired 2 yrs ago ugh:grumble:
6 plan meals using up the food storage
7 can up some more beans and meat possibly some stews depending on inventory list from # 5
8 keep up with daily house work (possibly start flylady again) kitchen is being kept up as well as basics in front room and bathrooms:baby04:


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I have two doors left to paint and the new house will be ready to move into.. EVERY square inch has been scrubbed,sanded, primed and painted.. On the inside..At least.. I guess the outside will have to wait for warmer weather.. 

Next week, I start on this house... The last week of Jan. will be spent cleaning out closets.... HELP..LOL


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, everyone is doing so well! Good job, all of you! :goodjob:

I'm continuing to work on canning and dehydrating meat and vegies from the freezers. Did a nice mixed load of meats tonight.

My carpal tunnel surgery went very well. Now I just need to be patient a little longer. My post-op appt is tomorrow, and I want to hit Costco while I'm down that way. I've been dehydrating the corn and peas from the freezer and I want to lay in a fresh supply for the freezer now.

Flushing didn't do much for the hot water heater, so I will need to go talk to the plumbing supply places and figure out who has the best price for a new one, installed. That's one job I don't want to tackle on my own. While I'm at it, I also need to buy several more rolls of insulation for the pump house, and get it stapled up. Need to get on that job!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Pauline......  and ( BIG HUG) to you from me!!

Had an animal emergency.....My Macaw had a worn place in her beak..... well, it snapped and she almost bled to death, before I got her to an emergency Vet. She had to have a Surgical procedure..... touch and go.. I have her at home now.... she is convalesing ( sp)... still weak.... so, my attention has been to keep her fed and help her. My MIL almost passed due to blood pressure issue..... She is a bit better. Between the two of them....I'm gonna have a nervous breakdown.
Seedlings looking good....not getting much done this week
But, I am cheering ya'll on!! Keep it up!!
I did get the fridge and my stove cleaned good this morn....... other than that.....sigh!
MGM Glad you are doing good......take it easy girlie.....don't over do!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

OK..... Everybody and everything made it thru the night.... heavy sigh of relief!! Still not out of the woods .... for either one.
Weather turning nasty.... right now, more freezing rain and ice. OHheavenhelpme!!
The only positive aspect in that is.... giving me additional water in the rain barrels for garden useage.
Still working with seedlings... looking good....fingers crossed.
Try to get back to my contracted sewing, getting behind.
Catering a large event on Sat - working off of farm. So, got to get focused on prep for it.
Won't be filling LDS order.....until Vet bills are over....$$$$$$$$ OMGoodness!!
There is always tomorrow!!!
Everyone have a very accomplished day!!


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I have been working on finishing up my Jan. list... I can't believe how much I have actually gotten done! Cleaned out and painted an entire house.. 2 coats of primer and 3 coats of paint on every wall and trim.. New door knobs and hinges. 90% of my dishes,flatware, serving ware, cookware, rolling pins and glassware has already been moved. The man at the dump/recycle center in our little town is starting to think I am stalking him LOL..Friday, I clean out the attic in the new house.. and had my sister in laws come and go thru it all.. but I had to haul the trash off..

Dh has put up the two new ceiling fans and the new front porch light.. He has 'whittled' out a little sewing area in the little storage house--for me.And moved three of my commerical machines and two more to go!. :bouncy:.. 

Tomorrow, I will start on the things I had on my Feb.. list! How often has that ever happened? NEVER for me..


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

update on my list for this month 
1 start on homemade items for Christmas 2011 started got 4 cut out and ready to sew
2 finish up 1 quilt top each month using the blocks from swaps
3 finish up the family history books for all three kids make copies of pictures and stories to put in them started on them making copies of pictures for the books and started filling in the pedigree charts and family group sheets
4 finish up the denim quilts from DH jeans for the kids and if there are any left me  3 Tops put together now to tie them :angel:
5 inventory food storage (pantry, freezers,fridge)done 
6 plan meals using up the food storage done 
7 can up some more beans and meat possibly some stews depending on inventory list from # 5
8 keep up with daily house work (possibly start flylady again) kitchen is being kept up as well as basics in front room and bathrooms, helping dd (6 yr old) with her room and my room


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Queen - We ARE twins... I have 5 Commercial sewing machines.....hee hee!! 
I can't believe you are already rockin your Feb. to do list!! Wowzers!!!

Pauline - Haven't you been a busy lady!! Good for you! Awsome!! 

MGM - You are crazy accomplished this month. SHOWOFF!!!! 

I am steady workin on my sewing contract and market garden...... Doesn't seem to be time for much else. I'll lay down and sleep for 3-4 hours and get out in the garage to tend, plant, repot and etc. seedlings. If I am lucky, I will think to throw a load of laundry in to wash... on my way out the door. If I am really lucky, I will already have something for lunch or dinner either cooked or in the oven/ crockpot. I made a Pork Loin last night...There ya go!! Lunch and Dinner!! I am staying up for about 20 hrs at a time.....I'm too old for this!!
My Macaw is still healing and is taking a lot of my time. I am the only one she will allow to handle her. My DH is taking care of my MIL....I can't be everywhere at once. Lots of Dr.s visits and test for her (MIL) this week.
I will be working off of the farm a bunch this week.. so, I will be in a tailspin.
Hopefully, next month will be more tranquil... or, at the very least.....more results being seen!
Also, scored 50lbs of free Potatoes this weekend. I have 7 quarts in the Canner and I am boiling some to shred and dehydrate for Hashbrowns.
I am planning for Feb. to be a big prep push for us...... fingers crossed!!
Although, it is 19F right now... we are supposed to warm to the low 50's today.. I hear the garden wimpering for more attention!!
Ok.... I have had a hot cup of coffee.....it's almost light outside..... break is over..... gotta go!
Have a wonderful and productive day ladies!!:clap:


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

1. Built soap-making area in basement. 10% progress. Going to need DH's help to make a place for my soap to cure that's rodent proof. *UPDATE: 50% DONE Still working on it.*

2. Paint kitchen island and trim. *Haven't started this yet. Hope to this week.*

3. Organize office. 30% DONE. I completely emptied a closet and am going to give it to my youngest son as his own personal quiet, dark space (he's autistic.) I'm painting the walls dark blue, painting on white stars and planets, and adding a black light bulb so it will glow. *The closet project is done. His birthday was yesterday and he loved it! All that's left to do is transfer my files from the old cabinets to the new cabinets, finish a really small amount of decluttering, and do a little decorating. I'm going to say that this is 75% DONE*

There's an updated list from me. I'm still well, thank goodness, and I seem to be over my tiredness. I know I haven't been here much participating, but this thread and it's perceived accountability is really helping me stay focused.

Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Wow! You guys all rock!:rock:
Where in the world did this month go???
I have bounced between being sick myself, other family sick, lost a church friend, lost my Grandmother, a horse that became a wood chewing beaver for no apparent reason, etc. etc. Honestly, I meant to do all this stuff waaay earlier this month and forgot about a lot of it...ok almost all of it. Tip to myself, if it is not *ON* the calendar you will forget about it!

Oh well, that which does not kill us...Here is what I have accomplished.

1. listing what needs to be done daily, weekly, twice weekly, monthly, and twice monthly. *DONE*
2. running out of jam, need to make more from the fruit I froze last summer when I did not have anymore time to can anything. *TO DO TOMORROW AM*
3. clean out the guest/junk room so i have somewhere to put the sewing cabinet and supplies. *ON CALENDAR THIS SATURDAY *
4. plan the garden and get going indoors at least on the lettuce and spinach-hungry for fresh*GARDEN PLANNED*
5. I have a basement that has been calling my name to declutter for about five years.*NOT GOING DOWN THERE, JUST NOT!*:yuck::runforhills:


I have also finished two small quilt tops and have one nearly quilted (by hand) I cannot wait until I am done working on the 31st. Then I can just spend my time ...working! At least it will be here and I will certainly have a better feeling of accomplishment. Trying not to take on more than I can handle....Yeah right, keep planning on that!:hysterical:


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, my, I'm tired just *reading* all that everyone's been doing!  :goodjob: 

*Anne*, you are awesome, gf! Between your Macaw, MIL, market garden, and the weather, I'm utterly amazed that you have time to can and dehydrate 50# of taters, too. :clap: Oh, and I passed on your praise to Abby - I know she was pleased - she blushed and _almost_ smiled. She has trouble taking a compliment, but she was proud of herself and knowing you also thought she did/is doing a good job was a bonus she didn't expect. Thank you!

*Queen Bee*, I've lived in this house for nearly 10 years, and I still haven't finished painting the whole house...and you've done a whole house in one *MONTH?!* You're my hero! :bow: I'm in awe that you are already on to February and I'm still trying to finish up a few more things I've had on my January list (um, and some that were there a long time before that, lol).

*Pauline*, I'm so proud of you! I can't imagine how hard it must have been to cut up your late dh's jeans, but what a wonderful memory you are making for your kids. I hope you were able to make a quilt for yourself, too? I know you mentioned you hoped to have enough jeans to do that. And you've done so much on your whole list this month. That's great! :angel:

*Red*, I'm so glad to hear you are feeling better - after being so sick in December, I'm thrilled to have you back with us. Sounds like the closet was/is a big hit. My Abby has Asperger's and there are many times when she needs a quiet place to get away to - especially when the grands are here. She loves them, but they get loud and she needs to withdraw for a while. How severe is your son? Good job on the list so far - and we still have 6 days left, too! 

*Trish*, nice name - that's my bff's name, too.  Wow, you've had a lot hit you this month, too. Seems like everyone's had real challenges this month, and you have really done well with yours. And if the basement has been waiting for you for 5 years, it can wait for February, lol. Did I really say that?  I meant to say, um...just go clear a 3'x3' area, yeah, that's what I meant, lol! And remember, you're allowed to put things you've done on the list during the month, just for the pleasure of marking them done. Gotta give yourself credit for what you've accomplished. Acknowledge those "moments of excellence"!

I'm still plugging away at some of the little things - finding the right tools for the job is always interesting. I managed to get the vent tubes out of the last 2 Presto canners and the new vent tube and weights put on one - need another set for the last one. Just went to the GoPresto site and ordered it, got an extra set while I was at it, just to have for the next canner I find at a yard sale. It is so nice to have the weights - makes canning so much easier when you don't have to babysit the canner so closely. Got the elements for the oven and dryer, but I think there is a problem with the oven part. It looks like it's bent - gotta call the company today and see what is up with that. My solar lights came and I am impressed with how bright they are. They aren't like electric grid lights - the LED is a different light from CFLs, but they are pretty bright - you can definitely read by them. I worked in the kitchen by the light of the larger one, just to see how it would work - an impressive amount of light for solar. I bought 2 more bats of insulation Monday, and hope to get it up today - that should finish the pumphouse, with some left over for the wellhead cover. 

I took time off from inventorying to get my paperwork and receipts sorted and purged. I found all the receipts I need for reimbursement from worker's comp (found out my hotel room and meals are covered from both surgeries) and from my health care flex spend account, as well as the ones I need for filing taxes. The taxes will be on February's list. The reimbursement will bring in about $700-800, so I need to get them filed asap. I want my money back!

Well, it's a beautiful, sunny day and I have work to do - gotta go get a few more things checked off the list.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

ooooooowwh! Everyone is doing so good! 
I ran out to get some loss leaders today. Decided to run by a Major chain that is closing a store close to me... found Canning jars, Certo, lids and rings 40% off!! Bought all they had!! Yes!! Got a few other things. Left went to our local Kroger..... stumbled across a Del Monte Canned good sale. Buy 10 get $5 off at register for EACH 10 purchased... THAT MAKES THEM 26 CENTS EACH!!! No coupon needed..... Sales ends today! Gosh ,I have been so out of it this month. How did I not know about this?? Well, 360 cans later....Most bags are laying in my living room floor..... gotta do a rotation now..... Didn't have that on the schedule. Aye! Took me 2 trips for all the jars got 40 mixed cases teehee!! My DH said "please tell me you bought all of them?" Heckfire yeah buddy!
OK ,none of this was on my list today...... and...... so it goes!!

You know, when I catch my breath, I may go to a different location, and grab some more canned goods..... that is really a savings of $1.03 a can!!!
Did work on seedlings this a.m.
*MGM* I sleep very little these days. I just push thru....Not the smartest thing .... but, that's what I do. I was not about to let that 50 lbs of potato's be thrown out. They were truly perfectly fine. Layla (Macaw) is doing a bit better every day....She is trying to feed herself some.... That's a good thing. DH is shuttling MIL to 2 different Dr. appt.'s today and one tomorrow.
One of my Border Collies has re-injured her ACL. ( Somebody give me a towel...I'm gonna throw it in)!!!! So, I gotta keep her kenneled up. This dog would run and spin 24/7 if we let her (OCD) BAD!! She is UNHAPPY!!
Have not sewn a stitch today.....Oh well....Manana!!
Yep, I've had about an hour break.....I think I'm goin back to the can good sale!! We may never see 26cent vegs again!!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh my goodness! Texasdirtdigger, if you were a dog I swear you would be a Border Collie. My dear, it is ok to take a breath! Truthfully, ya put me to shame. Back at it in the am. They tried to convince me to work all day thursday and friday...hello! I only work part time remember? I do not mind a few extra hours but the whole reason I am leaving is that I cannot sit at the computer for four hours at a stretch! I still plan on making my jam in the am and we will see about extra hours when that is done. I am learning...a little late in life but I am learning. I do need to get some of Texas' energy though!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

NDT - Hahahahahaha!!!! I'll take that as a compliment!!
You know, I used to come to this thread and lurk...... just for inspiration.
THIS IS A GOOD PLACE!!
I went back and bought 240 more cans of veg at .26....You should have seen the look:shocked: on my DH face when he walked in!! I would have ROFL, if there had been room!!! 

He knew I had bought the canning stuff.......I surprised him with the 600 cans of vegs!! I had pulled eveything out to re-org. It was a giant MESS!!!! Stayed up.... got it *DONE* TA DA!! 
I must say, I was pretty pleased with myself on that one!!!!

Also, found Chicken breasts .87 cents... bought 50 lbs. Got those re-packed and frozen for now. Chicken and dressing cookin in the oven as I type. 
DH only got a BLT last night...... Sorry, Hon, Mama had her hands full!! Ha!

Gotta get in the dirt today, while the weather is cooperating. Will sew after a nap:zzz:..... Don't want to try that, when I'm this tired. I have not been to bed yet.

DH on MIL Dr. duty, again today. I'll nap while he is gone.

I will be working off the farm..... all weekend.... the weather is gonna be great... and I gotta work!! RATS!!!!!!!!:Bawling: 
BTW... If that Groundhog see his shadow next week.. .I am personally gonna go down that hole after him!!! This Winter stinks!!

Never made it to look at fruit trees......still on my list.
Seedlings, Dog and Macaw all doing good. Laundry done. Gotta feed, wake hubby and make breakfast...then
Everybody have a great day... check ya later!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Still working at MIL's house but Big stuff is gone to OK. She did contact someone about selling the house. About ready for auction pickup. I will be SO happy when this project is done!
Finished my 10 table runners...just need to put them in the gift tote for xmas. Now, onto a few small sewing projects before I finish the quilt.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow DW! I cant believe you have already knocked those Table runners out. Merry Christmas, Indeed!!
Pauline is sewing for Christmas, too! Lots of stuff. You gals are incredible!!!
Ya'll are are sewing on fun stuff. Out of the blue in late Dec, I had 3 contracts come to me for Draperies and Home Dec accessories. I have been bustin a stitch, trying to get them completed. One deadline is comin soon.. but, I'm almost done with the first contract. I do have to get some things sewn for a Winery next week... It's a small job, but it's a job.
I just got a phone call to work next weekend...... I shouldn't complain....., But I was hoping to have the month of Feb on the farm... To finish my sewing contracts and Market Garden........ Hey, Just call me the job gypsy!!
Pretty good day today, got everything I planned to do accomplished.
Gotta get all my Chefs Coats/ Aprons starched and ironed. This weekend is a dog and pony Official event Fri/Sat/Sun. Dressed to the Culinary MAX. ugh!
My part of the farm will be on auto - other than feeding until Mon.
You ladies have a wonderful weekend... I'm off to iron my Chef Coats.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I am finding it is very hard to do the happy dance when you are exhausted! Still dancing..just a bit slower and much more achy...LOL

Stripped the wallpaper border off the bathroom wall!Cleaned under sinks and linen closets..

--had all the kids go thru their "Keepsake" boxes and pare down.. They did a great job..and had fun reading and going thru it all.. Laughing at all the things they had saved!

So much to do and so little time.. I need a cup of tea and my notebook to catch up and make a new list..

Manygoatsnmore: the new house is only 1100sq ft... and two rooms were already painted white so I didn't have to prime them just one coat of paint...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Well, here it is, the next to the last day of the month, and I have just about everything done on my list that i'm going to get to. If I get more done, I'll edit and update. Overall, not a bad month's work. I've been so impressed with everyone's hard work this month. Y'all have done GREAT!!!! Anyone else want to give a final update before we move onto February's list? 

1. Finish drying or canning up all the food from the defrosted freezer. *&#8730;*
2. Fix the canners so they are all on weights and all of them open and close properly, replace any broken handles, etc. *done, except for last one - vent pipe and weight set on order*
3. Can up more meats from the other freezers. *nearly done*
4. Make raspberry jam.
5. Finish re-arranging the back room and take picture inventory, then write out the inventory as well. *rearranging done, still need to make an inventory of back room contents*
6. Update the pantry inventory to account for last shopping trip. *&#8730;*
7. Clean out the fridges, both kitchen and barn. *&#8730;*
8. Left hand carpal tunnel surgery January 13th. *&#8730;*
9. Re-insulate the well head and pumphouse. *have the insulation, need to DO*
10. Call the well guy and try to get him out here to fix the water filter system and clean the iron sediment out of the pipes - I'm SICK of lousy water and no water pressure! *&#8730;, but I have to have him come back - water is orange again* :sob:
11. May need to replace the hot water heater this month. *not sure yet*
12. Replace the dryer element. *trying to get this done*
13. Replace the lower element in oven. *&#8730;*
14. Keep up on the daily chores around the house and place. *&#8730;*
15. If the weather allows, and I have help to do it, even out the shed trusses, get the plywood on the roof and 2nd story walls, and put on the roll roofing.*didn't get decent weather*
16. Get more exercise and watch what I eat - need to lose at least 5 of the 10+# I gained in Hawaii. sigh...*only lost a couple pounds all month *
17. Melt down old candles, separate out clean wax for later candle making, make firestarters with dirty wax. *&#8730;*
18. Order solar lighting for home emergency use. *&#8730;, and received them*
19. Start onion seeds. *&#8730;*

Okay, I added #19, because I did it and I want credit!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Wow Mary, That's quite a good month!
My list....like my life....has been.... errrrrr.... choppy this month.. ...to say... the least!
If being stressed to the max counts......I won!!
I have accomplished mountains of work toward the market garden, not as much in the cooking -canning-dehydrating department, but, scored big time on canned good sale.....which, forced me to do a rotation... so, that got added to the list and ....DONE
Still baby-sitting my injured Macaw and Border Collie.
I will finish sewing contract sometime today - so, 99% DONE.
I worked a Food Festival, for 3 days this weekend.....I barely have a voice today....DH will be happy. LOL!! But, DONE
Frigid weather, back upon us.... worked WAAAY after dark, with generator and work lights, to get rows covered with frost blankets and straw. Gotta get back out there, the second day breaks... already cold.... won't get any better. Holding off on planting Potato's. That will be on Feb list, due to extreme cold.
Already went to garage and kicked on heaters, watered - fertlized, adjusted lights and heat mats. Tropical and Citrus are next on my list to be tended. DONE
Fed extra early today, so I could get it out of the way. I scared a Barn Owl and he SURE scared me!!!
Got the wash going... who knows what we will eat today! haha!!
Will take auto's and get them topped off. DONE
Sending DH back to feed store, we bought a BIG load the other day, at a cheaper price....I talked DH into going back and getting another full trailer load while the price is right. You KNOW it will go up! So, we will have to unload and store it , as soon as, he gets back. DONE
Man the coffee tastes good today!!


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

January 31 Update!!
1. Get seeds and bushes ordered.DONE!!
2. Install PedBasic on my computer.DONE , USED, STILL PRACTICING!!
3. Paint barn, garage, fence, planter tubs.(Weather permitting)NO SUCH THING AS WEATHER PERMITTING THIS MONTH, WILL MOVE THIS TO FEBRUARY AND KEEP MY FINGERS CROSSED!!
4. Trim fruit trees, grapes, nanking cherries.DONE!!
5. Plant blackberry vine tips so they will start new ones for spring.CONE!!
6. Mulch and rabbit poo in the garden.HUBBY IS WORKING FOR A FERTILIZER PLANT, SO WILL GET IT INSTEAD OF RABBIT POO. LOADER BUCKET WAS JUST PUT ON THE TRACTOR TODAY, SO WILL PROBABLY MOVE MULCH IN FEBRUARY ALSO.
7. Fix new garden fence to double as a trellis.DONE!!
8. Practice on my quilting machine.DONE, STILL PRACTICING!!
9. Finish some more unfinished quilt tops.2 MORE DONE, MANY STILL WAITING!!
10. Make hubby some new welding caps.WILL MOVE TO FEBRUARY LIST:yuck:
11. Fix old fridge into a cold frame and plant some lettuce and greens.DONE, JUST NEED TO FIND GLASS TO COVER IT.
12. Get a load of rich dirt (from a friend's house) to fill new planter tubs.DONE!!
13. Build a hen setting/hatching/growing pen to hatch more eggs this spring and protect them from cats and predators!!(With my new battery powered skill saw hubby got me for Christmas!) DONE AND WAITING FOR EGGS IN INCUBATOR TO HATCH!!!
It doesn't seem like I accomplished very much, but when I go over my list I can't complain. I will start making my February list tomorrow while it is snowing cats and dogs!!!
Good job everyone...........so many of you sure make me feel slow!!! I love this thread, it sure helps me out a lot. 
Everyone stay dry, safe, and warm in this upcoming winter storm. See you in February. 
Oh yeah, the way it sounds here, the groundhog will have to dig through over a foot of snow and ice just to get out of his hole!!!:cute:
Marilyn


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Awsome Patches!!
Everyone has had just a GREAT month.
We just finished dinner and I swear to goodness......I'm too tired to take another step.
Got everything battened down for the stupid Arctic weather, again.
Stayed in a dead run ALL day and I mean all -day!
Moved more wood to house, topped off 3 auto's,finished covering vegs in garden with frost blankets, burlap and straw after I watered them.
Filled all feeders to the top.
Went back to feed store and bought another truck and trailer load of feed. Filled 2 Propane bottles. Came home and unloaded. Filled barrels with feed,until I could not physically lift another bag!
Couple loads of laundry.
Dh & I ran back by the store that is closing,and scored a bit more stuff. Went back to the store that has the canned goods for .26, picked up 300 more cans. I made him a believer!! Those still have to be put up. OH, got 12 more cases of jars, also.
Came in, opened doors to keep water pipes warm.
Gathered some candles and Kero lamps....just in case we lose power. We have Natural gas, so I can cook with no prob. I just pray, I don't have to do a canning throw down due to power problems.
Oh! Guess where the SuperBowl is. We can barely drive around here. The teams made it here....mayhem has set in......and the frozen weather and ice , plus a jillion out of towners, in a partying mood will be???? I don't even know what to call it.... it may be so bad.
We don't have equipment to remove ice and snow here.... so, they better get ready for a lulu!!
MGM - I sure hate, you are still having trouble with the well water. We ran in to that once.. It was awful. We had to drill a second well. Ruined everything. Stained my dishes, clothing,everything. I feel your pain with that one!!
I gotta go clean up the kitchen.....then beddie-bye. I am running on fumes, and my hands are killing me.
I guess that just about wraps January up for me.
It was pretty accomplished, albeit HECTIC.
Thanks Ladies!! You gals help me to keep striving!!
BTW -That ground hog, BETTER NOT see his shadow, if he knows what is good for him!!


----------

